# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Αγία Παρασκευή ON AIR

## kostas

Το πρώτο μόνιμο link στην Αγία Παρασκευή είναι γεγονός  ::  

Υπάρχουν 2 access points στη μπρίζα, το ένα εκ αυτών σε client mode. Επικοινωνούν με μια yagi και μία grid. Το άλλο, σε λίγες μέρες θα γεφυρωθεί με δεύτερο access point στο οποίο θα συνδεθεί ήδη εγκατεστημένη omni. To σημείο αυτό βρίσκεται απέναντι από το νομισματοκοποίο στη Μεσογείων, σε πενταόροφη πολυκατοικία με θέα σε όλη σχεδόν την αττική!!!

Θα λειτουργήσει file server, mail server και ότι άλλο τραβάει η ψυχή μας.

----------


## Alexandros

Συγχαρητήρια!

Τέτοια νέα χρειαζόμαστε  ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sialko

Ante na ta ekatostisoume i mallon na ta xiliasoume  ::

----------


## dti

> Το πρώτο μόνιμο link στην Αγία Παρασκευή είναι γεγονός


Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα! Χαλάλι ο κόπος ...και η ωτίτιδα!  ::

----------


## murdof

Επειδή είμαι και εγώ στην Αγ. Παρασκευή μπορείς να μου πει κάποιος τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω για να δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ στο κόμβο του kostas;
Θα έπρεπε να το βλέπω με απλό site survey discovery ή έχει κρυφό SSID;
Επίσης βάζω Infrastructure ή Adhoc;

Οσοι είναι Αγ. Παρασκευή γνωρίζουν εαν ο Δημόκριτος έχει ξεκινήσει κάποια υπηρεσιά wireless και εαν ναι τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται για αυτή;

----------


## kostas

> Επειδή είμαι και εγώ στην Αγ. Παρασκευή μπορείς να μου πει κάποιος τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω για να δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ στο κόμβο του kostas;
> Θα έπρεπε να το βλέπω με απλό site survey discovery ή έχει κρυφό SSID;
> Επίσης βάζω Infrastructure ή Adhoc;
> 
> Οσοι είναι Αγ. Παρασκευή γνωρίζουν εαν ο Δημόκριτος έχει ξεκινήσει κάποια υπηρεσιά wireless και εαν ναι τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται για αυτή;


Εγώ συνδέομαι ως client sto access point με την ονομασία Jankos. Απλώς ο Γιάνκος λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου δεν έχει ενημερώσει τη nodedb.
Οι κεραίες μας είναι κατευθυντικές και για να συνδεθείς στον Γιάνκο θα πρέπει να είσαι (πολύ) κοντά στη δική μου κατεύθυνση. 

ΟΜΩΣ απ' την άλλη εβδομάδα ο κόμβος του θα έχει και δεύτερο access point με omni 360 μοιρών. Μας λείπει ένα καλώδιο για το access της SMC που θα έρθει στις 17-18 του μηνός. Τότε θα είναι όλα εύκολα.
Αν πάντως θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις από τώρα θα πρέπει να ψάξεις (site survey) για το access point με ESSID : awmn, το οποίο έχει mac adress 00 30 4f 21 c2 71, με IP 192.168.0.150
Αν ή όταν τα καταφέρεις σε περιμένω να τα πούμε. Η διεύθυνσή μου είναι 192.168.0.160

ΥΓ θα ψάξεις σε client mode ή infrastracture. Όχι ad-hoc

----------


## murdof

μπα το μόνο που πιάνω είναι το pedagogiko... θα περιμένω να έρθει η omni και θα δοκιμάσω πάλι από την ταράτσα για να δω εαν θα πιάσω τίποτα.

Για το Δημόκριτο γνωρίζεις κάτι;

----------


## kostas

Για το Δημόκριτο δεν ξέρω κάτι...

Εσύ που ακριβώς είσαι; Δε σε βρήκα στη nodedb.

----------


## murdof

Το γραφείο είναι κοντά στη Μεσογείων 400 και το σπίτι στη Πελοποννήσου (κοντά στο Δημόκριτο).

----------


## kostas

Είμαστε πάρα πολύ κοντά! Στείλε PM.

----------


## dti

[quote="murdof"]μπα το μόνο που πιάνω είναι το pedagogiko... θα περιμένω να έρθει η omni και θα δοκιμάσω πάλι από την ταράτσα για να δω εαν θα πιάσω τίποτα.[quote]

Υπάρχει omni για να δοκιμάσεις. Δεν έχεις παρά να μας καλέσεις στην ταράτσα σου. (  ::  ...αρκεί να μήν ξεπαγιάσουμε!)

----------


## murdof

εννούσα την omni που περιμένει ο Κωστάς.

Οσο αφορά εμένα θέλω να στήσω ενα link γραφείο-σπίτι. Η απόσταση είναι γύρω στα 800 m.

Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποίησω δυο omni σε τέτοια απόσταση ωστέ να μπορούν να συνδεθούν και άλλοι αργότερα πάνω τους;
Οποιος μπορεί να δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες πάνω σε τεχνικά θέματα και τιμές στο περίπου ας μου αφήσει ένα pm με το τηλεφωνό του ή να μου πει να του αφήσω εγώ το δικό μου.

----------


## murdof

Τελικά Κώστα είμαστε πολύ κοντά!
Εβαλα και εγώ τη θέση μου στο χάρτη... Ασχετα εαν αρχικά βγήκε Ελευσίνα το διόρθωσα και είμαστε πολύ κοντά.
Δίπλα είναι και ο greg... Ξέρεις τίποτα για αυτόν;

----------


## kostas

Ναι, τον ξέρω από 5 χρονών  ::  
Στείλε μου κάποιο τηλ για επικοινωνία βραδινές ώρες, γιατί το πρωΐ μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## kostas

Λοιπόν, από σήμερα λειτουργεί AP με omni σε πενταόροφη πολυκατοικία στην οδό Βαλαωρίτου στην Αγία Παρασκευή, απέναντι από το νομισματοκοπείο (πίσω από τον Βασιλόπουλο)

Παρακαλώ, όποιος περάσει από την περιοχή με laptop, ας κάνει ping κι ας στείλει feedback.

Οι IP διευθύνσεις είναι : α) 192.168.0.254 , SSID : awmn, channel 11, 
β) 192.168.0.150 , το δευτερο AP
γ) 192.168.0.1 , το δικό μου AP

Οι IP των υπολογιστών που είναι συνδεδεμένοι ΑΝ είναι ανοιχτοι 

192.168.0.61 του Γιάνκου
192.168.0.160 ο δικός μου.

Tα AP είναι μονίμως ανοιχτά, οι υπολογιστές όχι πάντα.

Περίμενω ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ που κατά καιρούς έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον να συνδεθούν για να αρχίσουμε να βγαίνουμε επιτέλους παραέξω  ::

----------


## dti

Ελπίζω σύντομα να σας κάνουν ποδαρικό!  :: 

Βάλτε και το interface αυτό στη node db ώστε να απεικονίζεται ένα ακόμη link.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Paidia egw eimai 50metra apo ta goodys Holargou.
Lew na xekinisw me to Netgear FM114P.Ti lete?  ::

----------


## rainbow

geia sas paidia molis extes to vrady ema8a gia thn texnologia sas apo enan oikogeniako filo...fysika den exo thn wireless texnologia alla poly 8a h8ela na ma8o plyrofories gia ayth...grafo se afto to topic dioti meno sthn agia paraskevh kai kata symptosh meno akrivos sto shmeio pou eipe kapoios sthn valaoritou kai solomou...an 8elete mporeite na mou peite leptomeries gia to wireless (mporo na mpo sto internet 'h einai mono gia lan?)sygxoresteme pou den exo idea alla opos eipame eimai kainourios efxaristo!

----------


## kostas

Αφιέρωσε λίγο χρόνο για περιήγηση σε αυτό το Forum, και μετά εδώ είμαστε...

----------


## rainbow

nai kosta afto ekana diavasa merika posts kai apoti katalava den parexei internet kai einai mono gia lan.....krima nomiza pos eixame elpides san ellada na kanoume kapoia syndesh sto internet ths prokophs

----------


## kostas

Πιστεύω ότι ειμαστε πολύ κοντά σε κάτι τέτοιο.

Η απλούστερη λύση: Αγοράζουμε ΜΙΑ βαρβάτη DSL (που θα δοθεί, δε μπορεί να μη δοθεί κάποια στιγμή), και τη μοιράζουμε μεταξύ μας, έχοντας μηδαμινό κόστος. 

Τι λες;

Βέβαια, η γοητεία του Wi-Fi είναι άλλη, και για να τη γευτείς πρέπει να έχεις το μικρόβιο του πειραματισμού και της πρωτοπορίας και τη διάθεση της συμμετοχικής ερασιτεχνικής ενασχόλησης.

Δε θα ξεχάσω τα συναισθήματα που γεύτηκα, όταν είχαμε το πρώτο επιτυχημένο πακέτο, που βρήκε το δρόμο της επιστροφής, ξέρεις, σαν το απολωλός πρόβατο. 
Ή τη ώρα που βίδωνα κεραίες και οι πρώτοι κεραυνοί είχαν ήδη αρχίσει να πέφτουν στον υμηττό.
Και μετά βέβαια το υπέροχο ηλιοβασίλεμα της Βαλαωρίτου με θέα όλο το λεκανοπέδιο.

----------


## rainbow

hehehehe oraio pragma e?vasika milousa me enan filo pou doulevei sthn acn kai tou eipa gia to wireless kai oti vrika kapoion pou exei dyktio dipla sto spiti mou kai mou edose kai koinos thn idia idea na valoume mia kalh dsl molis vgei kai na thn moirastoume...afto ontos einai mia poly kalh idea alla prepei na to psaksoume kiolas... epishs prepei na ksereis otyi den eimai radioerasitexnhs h kati tetoio oute gnoseis peri tou 8ematos.... afta vevaia kalytera na ta legame apo kapoio mail cya

----------


## murdof

Επιστρέφω μετά από 3 μήνες (διάστρεμμα, ταξίδια κλπ με κράτησαν μακρυά από την υλοποίηση) για να μπω και εγώ στο κόλπο ως έξης:

1. Στην Αιγαίου Πελάγους 6, είναι η εταιρία που δουλεύω (ACE-Hellas).
Μπορεί να μπει στην εταιρία omni κεραία και κατευθυντική να βλέπει kosta ή jankos (εαν έχει ο kostas omni) για να γίνει η σύνδεση με το awmn και να επεκταθούμε προς βόρεια.
Η εταίρια είναι 3 κτίρια από τη Μεσογείων οπότε ουσιαστικά κατα μήκος της Μεσογείων καθώς είναι πιο ψηλό κτίριο από τα άλλα.
Η πολυκατοικία η ψηλή στη Μεσογείων δε φαίνεται να εμποδίζει προς τον jankos καθώς βλέπω από αριστερά της καθαρά τους γερανούς.

2. Σπίτι μου πλέον (Πελοποννήσου 900m με το αυτοκίνητο από την εταιρία υπολογίζω γύρω στα 700m σε ευθεία) θέλω να στήσω μια κατεθυντική να βλέπει στην εταιρία (είπαμε θα έχει omni). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να κατεβάσω καλώδιο από τη ταράτσα καθώς κατεβαίνουν ήδη 2 από το δορυφορικό πιάτο. Θα ήθελα να βάλω access point στη ταράτσα (σε κανένα κουτάκι για να μη βρέχεται) και 2ο ( ::  access point για να μου κατεβάσει το σήμα 2 ορόφους κάτω. Πιστεύω ότι είναι εφικτό να φτάσω από τη ταράτσα (πάνω από τον 5ο όροφο) στο 3ο με κάποιο τρόπο έτσι δεν είναι;

Όποιος μπορεί να βοήθησει και έχει χρόνο το ΣΚ και μπορεί να κάνουμε κάποιες μετρήσεις ή να δώσει κάποιες ιδέες για το hardware για την υλοποίηση του παραπάνω project ας στείλει απάντηση ή να με πάρει στο 2106068616 να τα πούμε.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν τίθεται θέμα στο κόστος καθώς θα το καλύψει η εταιρία.

Προχωράμε δηλαδή full για την εγκατάσταση του κόμβου. Το μόνο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι χρόνος!

Σπύρος

----------


## dti

Welcome back! 
Στην περιοχή σου έχουν δραστηριοποιηθεί πλέον και οι santo, jilout , thalis κλπ.
Θα πρέπει να δεις σε συνεννόηση μαζί τους και με τους παλιότερους kostas, jankos, τί είναι καλύτερο για σένα και το awmn. Επίσης, θα έλεγα οτι το να βάλεις 2ο access point στο σπίτι σου για να επικοινωνείς με την ταράτσα δεν είναι και τόσο καλή σαν ιδέα.
Βάλε μία pci ή PCMCIA κάρτα, ή ένα wireless router στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να μοιράσεις το awmn στο οικιακό σου δίκτυο.

----------


## murdof

Λοιπόν το link γραφείο σπίτι παίζει μια χαρά.
Από το σπίτι βλέπω το γραφείο με link quality 90-98%.
Έχω ρυθμίσει τις καιρέες στα 24db καθώς είναι η πιο μικρή επιλογή που μπορώ να κάνω στο software για 13db κεραία... 

Επειδή έχω ακούσει διάφορους να φωνάζουν πιο είναι το όριο που πρέπει να το έχω;
Επίσης πρέπει να στείλω τη φόρμα στην ΕΕΤΤ για την εγκατάσταση που έχω κάνει;

Περνάμε στο θέμα του awmn τώρα...
Από το σπίτι βλέπω 2 links. Ένα το γραφείο και το άλλο είναι το awmn-713.
Προσπάθησα να στείλω στον jilout pm για να μου δώσει ρυθμίσεις IP αλλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος χρήστης. Όποιος ξέρει τι πρέπει να βάλω για να δοκιμάσω να μου πει παρακαλώ.

Το access point του Σπύρου δεν το βλέπω καθόλου.

Επίσης ενημερώστε τη nodedb με τις καινούριες αλλάγες για να τα βρίσκουμε τα links γιατί δεν ξέρω ποίος είναι ο Σπύρος με τη πολυκατοικία δίπλα στο Κώστα (στο forum εννοώ)

----------


## papashark

> Επειδή έχω ακούσει διάφορους να φωνάζουν πιο είναι το όριο που πρέπει να το έχω;


20 db EIRP (δηλαδή στον αέρα)

Υπολόγισε : πομποδέκτης - απώλειες καλωδίων + κέρδος κεραίας




> Επίσης πρέπει να στείλω τη φόρμα στην ΕΕΤΤ για την εγκατάσταση που έχω κάνει;


Όχι ακόμα, θα τις στήλουμε σε κάποια στιγμή όλοι μαζί.

----------


## dti

Σπύρος = santo
jilout = Γιάννης Ηλιάδης

Οσο για την ισχύ που λες οτι είναι στα 24 dbi, αφαίρεσε περίπου 1 db από απώλειες καλωδίου και βυσμάτων. Κανονικά πρέπει να χάσεις 3 db (αφού το όριο είναι 20 dbm). 
Πάντως, με τόσο καλό link που έχεις, ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα να είχες πάρει 9 dbi flat panel κεραίες κι όχι 13...
Τώρα, αν θες να εκπέμπεις σε νόμιμα όρια, πρέπει να συνδέσεις ένα attenuator ή καλώδιο με απώλειες 3 db. 

Κανονικά, *πρέπει* να κάνεις δήλωση στην ΕΕΤΤ. Και στη δήλωση να περιγράψεις τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιείς, καθώς και την ισχύ εκπομπής.

----------


## murdof

jilout μέλος στο forum ΔΕΝ υπάρχει. Που θα τον βρω να ρωτήσω για ρυθμίσεις;
santo ΔΕΝ βλέπω...
Θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα από το γραφείο να δω εαν μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα....

Όσο αφορά την ισχύ έβαλα στο πρόγραμμα οτι η κεραία μου είναι 5 dbi και κατέβηκε η ισχύς στα 19.90. Δεν ξέρω εαν είναι σωστό αυτό και πως το μετράει το πρόγραμμα αυτό. Θα πάρω ένα τηλ. και το Γιώργο να τον ρωτήσω..

Καλημέρα σε ολούς και καλή wireless εβδομάδα!

----------


## dti

Για δες εδώ:
santo1016 και 
ΗΛΙΑΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Οσο για την ισχύ δε νομίζω οτι είσαι εντός των ορίων, αφού δεν αρκεί να δηλώσεις μέσα στο utility κάποιου client το gain της κεραίας χαμηλώτερο από το αληθινό. 
Πρέπει να μπορείς να χαμηλώσεις την ισχύ εκπομπής του client τόσο, ώστε με το δεδομένο gain της κεραίας, μείον τις όποιες απώλειες καλωδίου και βυσμάτων, να βγάζεις σύνολο 20 dbm.

----------


## murdof

ΟΚ.. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες..
Έψαχνα για Γιάννης Ηλιάδης και όχι ΗΛΙΑΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ...

Θα του στείλω pm...

----------


## sam

o santo θα ειναι online σημερα το απογευμα αργα.
ο jilout εχει bridge με εμενα οποτε δεν θα τον δεις.
Δοκιμασε επισης τον janko. (ειναι online ηδη με μια omni στο καναλι 1 με ssid awmn-jankos.

----------


## murdof

Τον jilout τον βλέπω κανονικά.
Συνδέομαι και στο access point του.
Ρυθμίσεις δεν ξέρω τι να βάλω.
Από ότι έχω καταλάβει έχει το link με εσένα και 2ο access point..

----------


## murdof

Λοιπόν βλέπω τον santo και συνδέομαι χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Ποιος θα μου δώσει ip;

Επίσης υπάρχει κανένα thread με υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν στο awmn;
ftp servers, irc κλπ;

----------


## tassos

Για IP κλπ μάλλον θα μιλήσεις με τον Santos ή με κάποιον άλλον από εκεί που να ξέρει τι ρυθμίσεις έχετε. Σχετικά με τα services:Υπάρχουν 2 συνδεδεμένοι μεταξύ τους irc servers: irc.awmn.net.gr και irc2.awmn.net.gr (δεδομένης της θέσης σου προτίμησε τον πρώτο). Το κανάλι είναι το #awmn[/*:m:99574]Υπάρχει direct connect hub (credits to Achille) στο οποίο μπαίνεις κατεβάζοντας το Direct Connect (είτε από το internet http://dcpluspluc.sf.net είτε από το ftp του Achille ftp://ftp.achille.awmn.net.gr/pub/DCPlu ... -0.241.exe ). Αφού το κατεβάσεις βάλε για server dc.awmn.net.gr. Εκεί λαμβάνει χώρα μαζική ανταλλαγή αρχείων...[/*:m:99574]Υπάρχουν αρκετοί ftp servers always on και αρκετοί που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν. Ελα στο irc στο κανάλι #awmn να τα πούμε αναλυτικά.[/*:m:99574]Υπάρχουν ήδη 4 (!) shoutcast servers που εκπέμπουν όποτε μας έρθει  ::  Μπορείς να δεις το status τους στο http://radio.awmn.net.gr/index.htm .[/*:m:99574]Υπάρχει το Nagios (credits to Mick Flemm) που σου δείχνει ποιοι κόμβοι είναι up και τι services έχουν, οστώσο δεν περιέχει ολόκληρο το δίκτυο ακόμα. Μπορείς να δεις αρκετά εντυπωσιακά πράγματα στο http://radio.awmn.net.gr/nagios/[/*:m:99574]
Σε περιμένουμε  ::

----------


## sam

> Λοιπόν βλέπω τον santo και συνδέομαι χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> Ποιος θα μου δώσει ip;
> 
> Ip θα σου δωσει ο santo. Αλλα πρεπει να σου πω ότι κανουμε καποιες αλλαγες και στην δομη και στις ΙP αυτες τις μερες . Ποιο πρακτικο (λογω traffic & routing) θα ηταν να συνδεθεις στον jilout o οποιος αυτη την στιγμη ειναι Off αλλα σε 1-2 μερες θα ειναι παλι ON. Καλο ειναι να μιλησεις τηλεφωνικα με jilout or santo ωστε να σε ενημερωσουμε αμεσα και να κανουμε δοκιμες.
> 
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει κανένα thread με υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν στο awmn;
> ftp servers, irc κλπ;

----------

